# Bringing your Sky box abroad?



## lyonsie (7 Aug 2011)

My current TV supplier in Ireland is Sky and I was wondering if it is possible to bring that Sky box to France (summer home) and hook it up there to a FTV satellite dish we have there.   Heard it was possible but nobody seems to know anything more about it?


----------



## browtal (7 Aug 2011)

I bought an additional sky box and connected it in The Canaries. I take my card out when I go and get all the channels I get here, with the exception of Sky Sport.
I dont understand why e dont get sport but I am pleased with the rest.
I purchased the box on ebay for £60. 
Without the card I get a large selection of channels but not the Irish ones.
Just copied the connection as on the one at home to the dish out there.
Good luck Browtal


----------



## RMCF (7 Aug 2011)

Yeah you can move your box anywhere you have another dish.

Only requirement is that you take the same card with you. Sky cards are tied to the receiver, so you cannot take out your viewing card ans stick it into another box and get the same channels.


----------



## SparkRite (7 Aug 2011)

browtal said:


> I dont understand why e dont get sport but I am pleased with the rest.




Card are "married" to a particular box, but only for the premium channels ie. sports, movies etc.

 FYI....Receiving SKY outside of the UK and Ireland is technically illegal.


----------



## Bronte (8 Aug 2011)

I live abroad and an agent here buys the sky boxes from a supplier in the UK, he installed the sateillle dish and we have all the UK free to air channels.  There is also the option if one has an address in the UK of getting the pay channels card.  Most of the ex pats do one of the above options.  And yes it is illegal, something to do with broadcasting and territory rights.  

So you can bring your sky box with you and what was important was where to turn the satellite dish to (astra satellite or something).  The best thing is we have Irish radio and a device (sky gnome) so I can listen to it in the kitchen/bedroom etc as I don't watch much TV.


----------



## pj111 (14 Aug 2011)

It is illegal and if you mention it to SKY or they find out, they will disconnect.


----------

